# Advanced Daily Cat-Skiing in BC ... is it possible?



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i say do Valhalla just because of its kick ass name!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Most cat operations have rowdy terrain, but they have to cater to the group. So for one thing book the whole cat with your peeps. Then you can be vocal about the type of terrain you're riding.

Second. Conditions dictate if you can get on the rowdy terrain or not. Avalanche danger is a real problem for cat operators and most of the type of terrain you are talking about is susceptible to slides. Middle of winter is the most likely time to have less bonded snow and dangerous layers that are capable of stepping down and causing a slide. The guides and operators may not even entertain taking you into that terrain just because of the conditions. It's a huge liability. So book your trip for spring time. Mid to late March when warmer temps during the day help the snow pack bond and strengthen. Plus you still get a ton of storms in that month so powder days are still a strong possibility. Every year I have to wait until late February to mid March to even entertain getting on the steep, exposed lines around my area. In other locations the danger is not as bad, but mid winter is the most dangerous time for everyone.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for the good info killclimbz! I was thinking about a March booking as well, for snow stability reasons, still powder, and shoulder season discounts. Good point about the group of friends all similar riding abilities.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

killclimz is definitely right about the conditions on the day. Get yourself onto an expert cat (because they do separate the groups) at Big Red Cats and you should have a great day. While they do have some easier terrain, that's mainly for the intermediates, so it isn't all "lame". There is 19,000 acres, and lots of steeper stuff too. But like killclimz says, if it is unstable, then the big open bowls and chutes are a no-go on that day. And since ability is self-assessed, if you bring your own group of guys, not only will you be able to weed out the slowpokes who think they're stars, but you'll get a better deal. You can often hit more expert terrain in-bounds at resorts, as they bomb everywhere and it gets skied pretty heavily, and you aren't with 11 other people. But if you communicate well with your guide, get yourself into a strong group, and hit a day with good stability, it should be great. Valhalla also good, and has lots of terrain, a bit farther to get to and costs a bit more. Revi has a smaller amount of terrain but can get some good snow.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for the informative replies guys!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

BRC, Valhalla, Revi, all have qualified guides and are insured. Wildhorse doesn't mention qualifications on their site. I hear it's quite a long haul till the first run, but the terrain is good and views beautiful.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

If you go standby at any of those places you'll know what the conditions are going to be like before you book, and it'll be about $100 cheaper as well. Standby is about 48 hours in advance.


----------

